# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Мои вторые домашние роды...

## Амина

Вторые роды оказались вдвое быстрее, рассказ короче и суше. Но по-другому не получилось. Написано по свежим следам в тот же день)) Итак...

*Мои вторые домашние роды.*

*29 июля 2008 г. 7:06*
УРРРА!!! Я рожаю!!! ))
Так вот, по-порядку… На рассвете проснулась от боли, которая стала уже почти привычной. Все-таки треники поддостали за последние недели… За телефоном лезть было лень, чтобы время посмотреть, потерпела, уснула. 
5:11 О, еще раз. Интересно, сколько я проспала? Лежать плохо, некомфортно. Перетерпеваю, опять засыпаю.
5:27 Ничего себе, опять. А больно-то как! Может, все-таки рожаю? Ну, если это самое начало и уже ТАК, то с ужасом представляю, что в конце будет. Не лежится, переворачиваюсь на четвереньки, покачиваюсь.
Уже не спится. Лежу, думаю, слушаю ощущения. Боли повторяются, я всякий раз переворачиваюсь, качаюсь на кровати, лежать больно. В 6 звонит Димкин будильник.
«Димочка, не хочу тебя пугать, но я кажется все-таки рожаю….»
Не испугался! )) кажется… Полежали, поговорили… И все-таки: оно или не оно? Ехать Димке на работу или нет? В 6:30 мне приспичило в туалет, сходила, потом – в душ, посмотрела раскрытие. Фиг поймешь… Все упругое, круглое – где тут шейка-то? Одела линзы, провела утренний туалет по-полной. Пришел Димка умываться. Я попыталась еще раз. Ё-моё, вроде нащупала. Это ж см 3, не меньше! Воды-то не отходили, выпирает упругий пузырь! Схватки через 7-8 минут. Оно. Я вытаскиваю узлы, приготовленные на роды, даю предварительные цу мужу.
6:48. Звоним нашей акушерке, Кате. Умиляет Димкино: «Мы по ходу рожаем.» РожаЕМ! Да! Ура! Ой, я так рада! Наконец-то! Разговариваю с Катей. Она советует полежать в ванной, чтобы снять «колючесть» схваток. Ну, попробуем… Включаю воду, иду убираться в комнате. На схватках присаживаюсь на корточки  и скачу. Считаю про себя. А ведь почти по минуте! Собираю сыну вещи  и еду. Как только проснется, отправляю их с бабушкой на дачу. Блин, много народа будет знать, что я рожаю… а что делать?
Приходит мама и сообщает, что вода в ванне уже холодная. Ааа, я забыла, что вода из нагревателя, а он всего на 80 литров. 
7:20 8 минут с последней схватки прошло, а следующей все нет. Что такое? Кроха наконец дал о себе знать. Пнул в левый бок. Скоро встретимся, малыш. Рассекретим сюрприз. ))
7:21 ОФИГЕТЬ! Дождалась схватку… Глаза на лоб лезут… Сын хнычет во сне… В туалет хочется…. В жар бросает…. Ладно, ухожу в себя и в ванну…
7:33 С ванной облом. Ну и ладно… Последняя сватка через 4 минуты и минуту продолжительностью… Блин, ну чего ж так больно сразу? И устаю от схватки. Слабость в конечностях… Мож, поесть?

А ведь так и не поела… )) Зато посидела в прохладной ванне. Мама нагрела воды в кастрюльках, хоть не ледяная ванна была. На схватках я прыгала на корточках или вставала на четвереньки и качалась в предыдущее положение. Пыталась петь. В 8 я сказала будить сына и валить. )) А сама забралась в ванную. Между схватками даже удавалось расслабится. Но до чего ж колючие схватки шли! Не то что петь сваточную «а», мне даже мычать не хотелось. Я дышала, пыхтела – силы чудесным образом экономились. Но на схватке реально из глаз искры сыпались. Я из прямо видела!  А сыну приспичивало ко мне зайти именно на схватке! Поздороваться, поцеловать.  Чтобы не испугатьребенка, пыталась улыбаться и разговаривать… Непередаваемые ощущения. Что говорила – не помню.  А сынок еще так участливо заглядывал мне в лицо и интересовался: «Чего?» В общем, около 8:30 бабушка с сынулей уехали. Я тут же вылезла, не сиделось мне в прохладной воде. Тем более, облегчения она не приносила. Пришла в комнату, давай убирать лишние вещи, отодвигать кроватку детскую. Потом встала на четвереньки перед кроватью, на нее легла грудью – между схватками дремала, на схватке чуть на стену не лезла. С ужасом представляла, что так мне мучатся еще пару часов! Залезла на кровать, полежала, поколбасилась. Схватки шли через 4-5 минут по минуте. И вдруг отпустило. Время – 9:00 Я, абсолютно спокойная и адекватная, как будто вовсе не рожающая, встала, одела футболку, пошла в зал за фитболом, легла на него грудью,покачалась. Началась схватка… И тут я с удивлением чувствую, что меня тужит! И прорывается пузырь, меня обдает теплыми водами. Пристально смотрю в ковер, моментально впитавший амниотическую жидкость. Вроде светлое пятно… Хорошо…Звоню Димке - они еще в городе! А от него 35 км! Катя что-то говорит, Димка мне передает, что они постараются побыстрее. Я встаю и чувствую знакомое ощущение в промежности. Неужели потужной период? Значит, сон станет явью, буду рожать одна!  :Wink:  Чувствую пятой точкой, не успеют! Иду в комнату, стелю себе одноразовую пеленку на кровать.  На схватке льются воды, я встаю над тазиком – розовые.  Подумав, стелю еще одну пеленку рядом с первой  и ложусь. Помню, что мне тужится стоя нельзя. Все совершенно спокойно и осознанно. И тут настигает потуга. Отлично помню это – головка в родовых путях! Снимаю футболку – сейчас мешает, но оставляю рядом -  если что, можно будет завернуть малыша… На улице жарко и у меня настежь открыто окно. Потуга, еще одна – рукой ощущаю открывшийся выход и нечто. Тужусь еще, стараюсь аккуратнее, наполовину выходит головка. Я заглядываю вниз, вижу волосики в смазке. «Давай, мой сладкий, еще немножко…»Изворачиваюсь за спину, чтобы подхватить малыша, тужусь – головка рождается, еще – кроха вылезает наполовину и начинает кричать!!! «Мое солнышко, все хорошо, все в порядке, совсем немножко осталось» Догадалась перехватить впереди, чувствуя, что потянула плечо, пытаясь через собственную  попу «поймать» детку. Лежим – крох наполовину вышел и кричит, я двумя руками держу его и жду потугу. Вот и она – малыш выскальзывает на пеленку вместе с оставшимися водами. Неповторимое ощущение СЧАСТЬЯ!!! Я поднимаю его на руки и первым делом смотрю на половую принадлежность. Мальчик! Наш сюрприз оказался сыном! Сюрприз недовольно и громко кричит. Прижимаю его, такого теплого, скользкого и душистого к себе и смотрю на часы - 9:18. Ничего себе скорость – за 4 часа уложилась! )) Звоню Димке, просто говорю: «Мальчик.» Он в шоке. Сын активно подтверждает факт рождения. )))) А Димка с Катей еще полпути не проехали! Вот и все. Завернула сына в футболку, дала сисю, он присосался и замолчал, я перекатилась на запасную пеленку, прикрыла окно, подтянула под голову подушки и теперь-то расслабилась. На потуге что-то из меня вывалилось. Потрогала – пуповина еще во мне и забила… Сын с аппетитом сосал, потом открыл один глаз и уставился на меня. Привет, сынок! )) Глаз пристально изучил мое лицо и прикрылся… Понимаю, устал… Такую работу проделали!
Минут через 20 приехал обалдевший папочка. Катя с порога меня поздравила… Потом осмотрела  меня, я довытуживала плаценту, ее положили в миску, и сына завернули передали папе. Пока Катя меня обрабатывала, я любовалась идиллической картиной… Потом папа перерезал пуповину, малыша тоже обработали, потом у нас была первая фотосессия! Я чувствовала себя так прекрасно, как будто и не рожала вовсе! Через часок Димка повез Катю обратно, а я взалась за телефон, оповещать мир о свершившемся! )) Да, вот это и случилось… Теперь нас четверо! У меня – мужское царство! Одна я и целых 3 мальчишки!!! Красота! Обожаю их!!!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Фантастический рассказ. С огромным удовольствием прочла. И ведь соло роды и какая ты умничка, как грамотно себя вела. Но как быстро! Ух! 4 часа всего. У меня больше суток длились роды, правда, первые.

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

А я за 5 часов родила. Что же будет во вторых родах...

----------


## Домик в деревне

ПрЫнцеска,
о, ну за 3 родишь. вообще это здорово, когда быстро. долгие роды сильно выматывают. 
расскажи, как ты рожала?

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Да особо похвастаться нечем. Рожала я в роддоме. Не могу сказать, что была подготовлена к родам. Хотела записаться в МамаТуту на курсы, но всю беременность провела в больнице.

----------


## kazangi

и я часов за 5 управилась, хоть и не дома...а в роддоме наврала, что давно схватки начались, чтоб не решили, что у меня стремительные роды и не накачали всякой фигней))

----------


## kosharrr

А у меня слезы счастья в глазах стоят. Супер, КРУТО и вообще большая молодец. У меня-то кесарево случилось, поэтому самым большим делом будет, если смогу сама родить второго.

*Продолжение обсуждения ->*

----------

